# Next Horus Heresy books



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

An extract from the next horus heresy book is available from the black library site, direct link is here - 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/pdf/battle-for-the-abyss.pdf

Its also been announced that they are releashing the limited edition mini stories the lightning tower and the dark king via audiobook.

The book after that is Tales of Heresy.

Hopefully i'm not telling you something that comes up in another thread been away for a while


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Wish they'd hurry up and do one on the Siege of Terra


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm well tales of heresy has interesting art i can't quite tell who it is, the guy has red armour but still bears the imperial aquila as his belt but he looks fairly menancing and he's stand on a dark green helmet which would be dark angles except they were black during the heresy, so i'm fairly confused.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Some Death Guard had green helmets, didn't they? Perhaps Blood Angels for the red dude. The only red SMs during the heresy were Thousand Sons and Blood Angels.

-Dirge


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

On the Black library forums someone said angron but he wore white and blue during the heresy. Could be a blood angel, the helmet is to green for a death guard and it doesn't look very corupt, infact it looks like its a modern helmet


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems it is angron and its a salamander helmet, Dave allen has stated so


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

in the background im sure there is a khorne berserker to the bottom right.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just seems they jump forward in time a bit, the armour is more of the recent design than what was around during the heresy, ah well.


----------



## incrediblechap (Sep 5, 2007)

*Regarding The Horus Heresy Series*

Fellow Horus Heresy Readers,

My good sirs/madams, I was wondering if by chance anyone had a pulse on how many books in total would comprise the series? Furthermore, are any plans in the works by The Black Library to produce a giant tome that collects all the works into a single publication?


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

They haven't stated how many there's gonna be. I think the exact quote was 'We'll write them until we run out of story', or something similar.

As for the giant tome, no chance in hell.

Dragonlover


----------



## incrediblechap (Sep 5, 2007)

*Regarding The Horus Heresy Series*

Hmmm, intriguing and disappointing at the same time! Indeed, it is encouraging to know that there is currently no upper limit defined on how many books will comprise the Heresy series. In fact, this allows for a tremendous latitude in what material gets covered, especially concerning Astartes chapters we currently know little about.

That said, it would be a disservice, in my estimation, to indefinitely dissect the Heresy story line among the infinite number of contiguous episodes possible, according to the breadth of material conceivably available. It will be of particular interest to see how the writing team will handle this.

Otherwise, I can't imagine that The Black Library would pass up a chance to release an uber special edition of the complete Heresy series (leather bound with brass edgings, of course!) Your thoughts?


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

incrediblechap said:


> Fellow Horus Heresy Readers,
> 
> My good sirs/madams, I was wondering if by chance anyone had a pulse on how many books in total would comprise the series? Furthermore, are any plans in the works by The Black Library to produce a giant tome that collects all the works into a single publication?


theres gonna be 40 books in total i think:grin:


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

im no mod but it would help if you would please look for other threads on this topic to save clutter , as there is many


----------

